# en cale sèche



## vietszche

ciao a tutti, 

credete esista un verbo puntuale per tradurre l'espressione

"se mettre en cale sèche"?

io avevo pensato di risolverla con "ormeggiare a secco", ma non ne sono minimamente soddisfatta.

grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Esiste *"carenare"*, ma è transitivo e non so se si può usare da solo (intransitivamente).
Ciao!


----------



## albyz

la traduzione senza un minimo di contesto risulta sempre a rischio...
Il "mettersi" potrebbe anche far pensare ad un senso figurato, vista la poca probabilità che un'imbarcazione vada di sua iniziativa in un bacino di carenaggio


----------



## matoupaschat

Vero che scarseggia di contesto!
Comunque, è sempre possibile che, parlando della nave, il capitano abbia deciso di "aller se mettre en cale sèche" per aggiustare qualcosa.


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Comunque, è sempre possibile che, parlando della nave, il capitano abbia deciso di "aller se mettre en cale sèche" per aggiustare qualcosa.



ça c'est vrai ça! 
Non disponendo dell'e-mail del capitano (!!), mi sa che rimarremo a bocca asciutta con sta storia di _cale sèche_ e di questo passo finiremo per trovare galline ai fornelli (aller se faire cuire un oeuf) anziché dentro.


----------



## simenon

Credo che si dica "tirare la barca in secco"


----------



## vietszche

invece è proprio "le paquebot" che si "va mettre en cale sèche". 

E' un testo in cui gli oggetti inanimati sono umanizzati, sono soggetti attivi delle azioni. Ancora non so come la risolverò, intanto grazie per i consigli!


----------



## simenon

Ciao, se metti la frase completa forse possiamo suggerire meglio.


----------



## albyz

simenon said:


> Ciao, se metti la frase completa forse possiamo suggerire meglio.



Sante parole Simenon... 
Mettendo anche la frase prima e quella dopo, magari riusciamo a venirne a capo (potrebbe anche essere l'hivernage/rimessaggio di un paquebot che va in letardgo , visto che in _cale sèche_ si può anche soggiornare senza essere necessariamente oggetto di una riparazione, ma solo per non rimanere a bagno...).

Comunque il tuo "tirarsi a secco" sembra carino.


----------



## vietszche

vi scrivo la frase per intero:

un énorme paquebot, profitant de la nuit, est venu s'y mettre en cale sèche, 
et des milliers de marteaux frappent joyeusement sur sa coque qui demande à etre réparée.


----------



## simenon

visto che il piroscafo è come personificato, forse non si può mettere "tirare" (forse l'unico modo per tenerlo sarebbe: "un enorme piroscafo ha approfittato della notte per farsi tirare in secco")
Però per "cale sèche" trovo anche "bacino di carenaggio".
Proposte: un enorme nave/piroscafo/transatlantico, approfittando della notte, è andato a mettersi all'asciutto, e...
oppure: è tornato nel bacino di carenaggio...
o (insistendo sulla personificazione): è andato a riposarsi nel bacino di carenaggio

p.s. ormeggiare secondo me non va bene perché presuppone che la nave sia in acqua.

p.p.s. rileggendo noto che c'è una "y" che non so a che si riferisce. Forse il pezzo precedente chiarisce?
Se si riferisce a qualcosa potresti mettere: è venuto a ripararsi qui, all'asciutto//è venuto ad arenarsi qui//è andato ad arenarsi lì...
Senza il precedente non posso neanche sapere se il venu corrisponde a un "venuto" o a un "andato" (in francese il verbo "venir" è usato in entrambi i casi e molte volte va reso con "andare")


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti
Si tratta di un brano di Henri Michaux (si veda QUI: _Le sportif au lit_). 
Domanda per Simenon: come dici, la nave è *come* personificata, allora mi chiedo se non sia possibile dire "un enorme piroscafo, approfittando della notte, vi si è tirato in secco"? (Vi = le boulevard Edgard-Quinet).


----------



## simenon

Ciao Matou. Il problema (che si presenta spessissimo traducendo dal francese) è che "vi si" in italiano è bruttino. E in generale "vi" è molto meno comune e molto più letterario del corrispettivo francese "y". E anche l'idea della nave che si tira da sola non è troppo felice. Una cosa è "mettersi", un'altra "tirarsi" (verbo che presuppone uno sdoppiamento fra chi tira e chi è tirato).


----------



## vietszche

grazie per i vostri consigli, 
credo di aver deciso di optare per un "è venuto ad arenarsi"


----------



## simenon

Di niente, figurati. Devi solo vedere come inserirlo, perché in effetti leggendo tutto il brano non è facile (senza il "vi" manca qualcosa). Forse potresti mettere: E, come se non bastasse, approfittando della notte un enorme transatlantico [...] è andato ad arenarsi proprio lì, e...


----------



## matoupaschat

simenon said:


> Ciao Matou. Il problema (che si presenta spessissimo traducendo dal francese) è che "vi si" in italiano è bruttino. E in generale "vi" è molto meno comune e molto più letterario del corrispettivo francese "y". E anche l'idea della nave che si tira da sola non è troppo felice. Una cosa è "mettersi", un'altra "tirarsi" (verbo che presuppone uno sdoppiamento fra chi tira e chi è tirato).


Riguardo a "vi", mi stavo dicendo che era bruttino, e sapevo che è letterario.
Su tirasi, beh... direi che se usi un soggetto maschile (piroscafo, transatlantico) nessuno può indovinare se la costruzione è passivante o riflessiva...



vietszche said:


> grazie per i vostri consigli,
> credo di aver deciso di optare per un "è venuto ad arenarsi"


Faccio solo notare che arenarsi non vale per niente "se mettre en cale sèche". 

Matou.


----------



## simenon

Sì, in effetti arenarsi sembra involontario.


----------



## vietszche

e se scrivessi "è venuto ad ormeggiarsi sulla strada"? forse così risolverei il problema!


----------



## simenon

Secondo me non puoi, perché ormeggiare vuol dire attaccare una nave a un molo o a un altra parte di terraferma, ma lasciando la nave nell'acqua. 
Non puoi scrivere:  "è venuto a mettersi in secco (proprio) quaggiù"? 
In fondo, a detta del Treccani, in italiano si può dire anche "mettere in secco". Alla voce "secco" si legge: _mettere_, _tirare una nave_, _una barca in secco_ (non com. _a secco_), tirarla sulla riva o su uno scalo o in un bacino di carenaggio


----------

